# Kre Alkalyn dosage... 2 or 4 caps?



## steve_b21

http://www.bodybuilding-supplements.co.uk/kre-alkalyn-efx.html

It states on the bottle that you should take 2 caps, 1 before and 1 after training.

I have read that some people up the dosage to 4 caps, 2 before and 2 after.

Also some are taking 2 caps in the morning, and then 2 caps after training.

As this is kre creatine, the PH as been upped so there apparently is no waste before it hits your system, therfore no need to go through a loading phase, is this true?

Can any one offer some advice here?


----------



## douglas

yes no loading, just start them off at 2 & 2

i used to take 2 in the morning, and 2 after training, but i changed it. now i take 2 before training with some no xplode nt, and 2 afterwards after my whey.

it has worked an absolute treat mate.

non training days i take all 4 at the time i would train


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Hello I take thursday plantation kre alkalyn. On the bottle it states 60kg or less 1 to 2 caps before training. Then 2 to 4 caps before training and over 60kg weight.

Anyway I'm fine taking 2 caps my weight around 90kg roughly 14 stone. Anyway if I take more then 2 caps my digestion toillete diarrea. So even thow I'm over the 60kg I cant take no more then 2 caps otherwise I get that problem which is a bad thing.


----------



## 3752

i use the Extreme Kre-Alkalyn 2 before and 2 after training


----------



## miller25

I like Kre-alkalyn. Really works well, I used to take 3 before and 3 after. Got sick of swallowing capsules though, they always seemed to get stuck in my throat.


----------



## Haimer

Pscarb said:


> i use the Extreme Kre-Alkalyn 2 before and 2 after training


I use this same product and quantity.


----------



## ElfinTan

I take 2-3 before an 2 after.


----------



## kawikid

3 before. None after.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pscarb said:


> i use the Extreme Kre-Alkalyn 2 before and 2 after training


am i right in thinking if you have liquid fury pre workout you dont need to take the tabs as well before, so just take after training?


----------



## kawikid

There's 1500mg if Kre in Liquid Fury if i remember correctly. It says on the Kre Evo tub a serving is 1500mg, so 2xcapsules. A serving of Build and Recover has 1500mg in it too.

I use B&R during a workout and take 3 capsules before. Just started them again this week and forgot how awesome they are. Pump and full look and feel is very impressive.

When i use Kre Allkalyn it will only ever be Extreme Nutrition stuff. They're the only company i trust to dose it right. Everything else is a copy of their product IMO.


----------



## jordan_quinn5

i was working with shaun joseph taverniers coach and he recommends 6 before and 6 after


----------



## FreshPrince88

I always took mine 1 in the morning and 1 post workout but I have bumped it up to 2 in the morning or pre workout and 2 after - seen a big difference


----------



## FreshPrince88

jordan_quinn5 said:


> i was working with shaun joseph taverniers coach and he recommends 6 before and 6 after


12 a day? That would be ok if you were a millionaire lol


----------



## IGotTekkers

What the **** is kre alkaline?


----------



## Ashcrapper

IGotTekkers said:


> What the **** is kre alkaline?


creatine dressed up as better creatine


----------



## gym warrior

jordan_quinn5 said:


> i was working with shaun joseph taverniers coach and he recommends 6 before and 6 after


Why does he recommend this?


----------

